# Does medication really help dp/dr??



## mia5 (Jul 11, 2007)

I want to know if it will help it go away,because i can't take this anymore
=(I feel soo dead


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

have you tries any medication?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Mia5 is young... although I'm sure there are meds out there which may help... although in the UK... you need your parents to ok it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

She is young but if it's a condition thats affecting her life and it definately seems to be affecting hers then it might be an option to look into.

Medications do work for dp/dr they sure as hell did for me. Looking back on it i should have been on meds when i was around Mia5's age. Not only for dp/dr either.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ver..


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Umm how old are you? There are plenty of non drug options available that I have found very effective. DP/DR doesn't bother me anymore and I have never taken a drug.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I wouldn't recommend it for someone your age. You have so much time to potentially recover..


That's saying Mia gets CBT.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Just shut up all of you, you are not doctors. Some of you may think you are, BUT YOU'RE NOT A DOCTOR SO JUST SHUT THE F**K UP!!!

Sorry, I shouldn't direct that at all of you.

Meds are not the answer, they are just a mask.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Black Box said:


> Just shut up all of you, you are not doctors. Some of you may think you are, BUT YOU'RE NOT A DOCTOR SO JUST SHUT THE F**K UP!!!


Shits on?? :mrgreen:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

wer.


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

meds do help but not every1


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Black Box said:


> Just shut up all of you, you are not doctors. Some of you may think you are, BUT YOU'RE NOT A DOCTOR SO JUST SHUT THE F**K UP!!!
> 
> Sorry, I shouldn't direct that at all of you.
> 
> Meds are not the answer, they are just a mask.


Mask the mask... they are a short-term hope. I don't believel long term on meds is the answer... although they give hope. They have total cured me of my brain fog which was the main probelm I had because the fog blocked my senses of the world. They help some, but not all. DR/DP is totally unstudied and so it would seem some of us need to take meds which no one knows how they work in order to "work/funtion" ourselves. Trail and error is our only cure... you must try and test to see whether it works for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Ecstasy use was like CBT times 100000000. Not recommending illegal drugs of course; they are definitely not the answer.





> A Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) is a psychotherapy based on modifying *cognitions*,* assumptions, **beliefs* and *behaviors*, with the aim of influencing disturbed emotions.


These mods last for a long period of time... the "positive" effects of drugs (felt by some) wear off in a short period of time if they haven't coursed your long-term damage.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Black Box said:


> Just shut up all of you, you are not doctors. Some of you may think you are, BUT YOU'RE NOT A DOCTOR SO JUST SHUT THE F**K UP!!!
> 
> Sorry, I shouldn't direct that at all of you.
> 
> Meds are not the answer, they are just a mask.


 Im not a doctor far from it but i do know that until there is some magical cure to fix dp/dr then meds are the best option out there for alot of people. Me included.

Psychiatric meds work by acting on neurotrasmitters in the brain thus they can sometimes reverse the chemical imbalance that is causing whatever mental condition you have. If that paticular medication works for you of course.

There is alot of stigma surrounding psychiatric meds and psychiatric problems in general. Alot of people still look down on people who have mental health problems or they trivialize their problem because they think it's all in their head. Well no shit it's in your brain which is just another organ in your body.

Would you tell someone like me who has bipolar not to take my medication because im just masking my problem? Or a schizophrenic or someone suffering from major depression? Dp/dr is no different and can be as debilitating for some people as some of the more well recognized mental illnesses so if medication helps you then taking it is the logical thing to do.

Telling someone not to take a psychiatric medication for dp/dr or any other mental disorder makes as bout as much sense as telling a diabetic not to take their insulin because it's just masking their condition. It's just masking the fact that their pancreas is unable to produce enough insulin.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I'm happy Ecstasy worked for you... "Well done".

I will never "understand" because I will never allow that drug into my body.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

MDMA was used in psychotherapy a fair bit up until the whole stupid hype about ecstasy being such a lethal drug came about and then it was made illegal. Now it's being used again to treat PTSD disorder in the US so i have no doubt that it can be helpful in treating certain mental disorders.

From my own use of psychedelics i can definetely say that these drugs are much different then any others. You can take away something from the experience that can help you or atleast open your mind. I didnt even believe in god until i took magic mushrooms. Im sure mentally ill if he's still hanging about will be all over that one with big large caps telling off anyone who believes in god lol.

Suprisingly i havent tried ecstasy yet. I want to but ive got noone i want to trip with right now.

Disclaimer: Comfortably Numb does not endorse the use of psychedelic drugs or any illegal drugs. So don't come complaining to me.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

I tell you what else works on neurotransmitters...Nutrition! It gets written off time and time again however nutrition for mental illness is coming to the fore and there are some very intelligent medical doctors/psychiatrists that are starting to use this in their practice.

There is a clinic in London called the Brain Bio Centre which specialises in nutrition for mental disorders.

http://www.brainbiocentre.com

They have a handful of specialists on their staff. It has got a very good reputation in England but the unfortunate thing is that it is not cheap.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well nutrition is important nobody would deny that. But you can take all the vitamins in the world, eat all the health suppliments you want and eat all the healthy foods you want but they arent going to help serious mental illness all that much. Sure if you got mild anxiety or mild depression go the non med route more power to you.

I doubt nutrition alone will prevent relapses of or do much at all to help my anxiety, dp/dr or bipolar disorder. I have taken omega-3 fish oils and vitamins to help and mainly just keep up good health if anything else.

But i don't think they will replace my clonazepam or lamotrigine anytime soon.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Im keeping an open mind. For you science heads I know that there is a lot of scientific research to back this theory/ies up. Where...I wouldnt be able to tell you but Im sure you'd be able to find it if your smart with Google etc. Unfortunately Im not 

I think the Pfeiffer Treatment Center in the States does something very similar.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ybody.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the branch of medicine is called Orthomolecular Medicine

http://www.orthomed.org/

They have a journal with all the nutritional research and trials but it costs so if anyone is able to find a free digital copy hanging around the net let me know.

http://www.orthomed.org/jom/jom.html

Cheers


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Would you tell someone like me who has bipolar not to take my medication because im just masking my problem?


Of course not, I am not talking about bipolar.



> Telling someone not to take a psychiatric medication for dp/dr or any other mental disorder makes as bout as much sense as telling a diabetic not to take their insulin because it's just masking their condition.


Your rational is totally flawed, if you don't take insulin you die, if you don't take psych meds for DP you will not. Dp is driven by anxiety, if you face that then you will achieve long term results.



> so if medication helps you then taking it is the logical thing to do.


Is it, how long does your logic stand up?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I look at medication, and im talking about medication that is used for any purpose should only be used as a last resort after all else has failed and you have just about given up hope. I think you should try to fight it out and do everything in your power to dispell whatever illness it is that you have. Drugs that alter your state of mind and thought processes scares me a bit, i believe that psychiatric medication and recreational drugs can twist your perception permanantly with out your control. Drugs also have a lot of negative side effects on the body as well as you all know. Psychology is not a science, psychologists do their best to understand the mind and how it works, but i honestly dont feel we will ever have a concrete understanding of such a complex organ being that we are using our brain to understand itself. who knows what real effects these psychiatric drugs have on our minds, not even the most brilliant experts KNOW.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> I look at medication, and im talking about medication that is used for any purpose should only be used as a last resort after all else has failed and you have just about given up hope. I think you should try to fight it out and do everything in your power to dispell whatever illness it is that you have. Drugs that alter your state of mind and thought processes scares me a bit, i believe that psychiatric medication and recreational drugs can twist your perception permanantly with out your control. Drugs also have a lot of negative side effects on the body as well as you all know. Psychology is not a science, psychologists do their best to understand the mind and how it works, but i honestly dont feel we will ever have a concrete understanding of such a complex organ being that we are using our brain to understand itself. who knows what real effects these psychiatric drugs have on our minds, not even the most brilliant experts KNOW.


Well said. The whole idea of psychiatric medication makes no sense to me as something that is dished out in a nonchalant manner. Nutritional deficiencies, yeast overgrowth and many other physical conditions mimic so many mental illness symptoms it is ridiculous especially with today's societies diets and drug abuse. Wouldnt it be wise to use that as a first port of call and like the above said, medication as an absolute last resort? To ignore those aspects is bordering on negligence in my eyes yet people seem to turn a ablind eye to it.

Go and look up the effects of various mineral/vitamin deficiencies that is sceintifically recorded. Many many psychiatric symptoms. Yet it is largely ignored


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

> Of course not, I am not talking about bipolar.


 Fair enough.



> Your rational is totally flawed, if you don't take insulin you die, if you don't take psych meds for DP you will not. Dp is driven by anxiety, if you face that then you will achieve long term results.


 It's not flawed at all. Ive had dp/dr and brain fog since i was born. My ealiest childhood memories are tainted with it and i had it up until i was 24 years old. Im 25 now (nearly 26 yikes up getting up there) and im almost free of dp/dr and brain fog for 2 whole years. It's totally in remission.

I felt like a goddamn robot or a ghost before i went on clonazepam and my whole days where spent in a total haze of derealization and brain fog. Depersonalization wasent nearly as debilitating as those 2. I also had severe panic attacks so bad that i couldnt go out in any pubic places and i was looking forward to death so i could finally get some peace. I already felt dead anyway.

Im sure that clonazepam played a big role in keeping me alive. I couldnt face my anxiety because it was so intense and so was my dp/dr. Im pretty sure i was just born like it since i had it all my life.



> Is it, how long does your logic stand up?


 Well it's been standing up for almost 2 years now and my dp/dr and brain fog hasent returned. I havent built up a tolerance to my medication either. So all in all i think ill just keep trucking along the way i am as it's working.

If medication is not the thing for you fine and dandy im not bashing or looking down on you at all. Just extend the same courtesy to me and others who choose to go the med route.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Black Box wrote: 
Just shut up all of you, you are not doctors. Some of you may think you are, BUT YOU'RE NOT A DOCTOR SO JUST SHUT THE F**K UP!!!

Sorry, I shouldn't direct that at all of you.

Meds are not the answer, they are just a mask

Meds may well work for some. None of us are doctors but some have had very positive results with meds.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Firstly let me just say that I am not against people taking meds as such, what I am not a big fan of is people suggesting that meds will CURE DP/DR. I myself have taken valam for anxiety, but it is just short term relief and by no means a cure.

Comfortably numb, I also want to say that my remarks have not been solely directed at you.

I also realize that there are various illnesses that can't be cured with meds, but a person can gain some relief by taking them. Ultimately it is up to the individual, I can offer nothing more than an opinion. My personal opinion is that with regard to DP/DR, meds don't cure it, they just push it aside to be dealt with at another time. The fact is most people can actually be cured, and I really don't like using the word cured because I don't see it as an illness, rather a fear. Now, until we can work out what that particular fear is, we keep on falling in on ourselves. 
Some people say they have suffered DP/DR since birth, well it is possible to have developed certain fears at that age, they become part of the frame of reference we use to evaluate any given situation. The problem being, it is an illogical frame of reference, one that was developed by a child and become so powerful that it overrides any rational thought we might have as adults in certain situations.

If you can't gain any other relief other than meds than I don't blame you, no one should have to suffer to the point of becoming suicidal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

What it comes down to is: "Trail and error".


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you care to elaborate Em?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

1.Eat the pills
2.See how you feel "Better or worse"
3.a If you feel better, know you're not cured or that you have a long-term DR/DP or brain fog suppressant. 
3.b If you feel worse, try some other pills or increase/decrease dose. 
4. Do a barrel roll. 
5.Find a man/woman and do the "cha-cha-ch?" to increase your family tree.
5.Die. 
6.Kick god in the balls (if he has some).

The End.

Can I have a merit? :mrgreen:

P.S Also try relaxation with a foxy lady/man giving you?re a fun body massage with lavender oil while they are topless and also do the "cha-cha-ch?" to increase your family tree with them *Thumbs up*.

Where's Rozanne?  I miss her...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Soom boby give her bak to Daren  *Sucks his thumb*.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

> Can I have a merit? :mrgreen:


Yes, but only for this line.



> 6.Kick god in the balls (if he has some).


Takes merit back for referring to lavender oil.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a strong Anima :wink:

*Jumps on you and takes his merit back* :twisted:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

> 4. Do a barrel roll??


You been playing Lylat Wars again Darren?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

> I have a strong Anima :wink:


Yes, but lavender oil LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

jimmyb said:


> > 4. Do a barrel roll??
> 
> 
> You been playing Lylat Wars again Darren?


http://snakeroll.ytmnd.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Black Box said:


> Yes, but lavender oil LOL


*Pushes his spec's up*

Do you care to elaborate BB? :wink:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

> Do you care to elaborate BB? :wink:


Sure

http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stor ... 837919.htm

BB


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

OK! so i act like a boy! Doesn't mean I "am" one!... 

It says nothing about it causes a "problem" with men 

I like to feel relaxed... besides... if it does effect men... and I get a B cup... it will be another reason I won't need a woman :lol:

(I like da boobies).


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

*Licks his nipple* :wink:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

*Just to get this thread back on topic*

Firstly let me just say that I am not against people taking meds as such, what I am not a big fan of is people suggesting that meds will CURE DP/DR. I myself have taken valam for anxiety, but it is just short term relief and by no means a cure.

Comfortably numb, I also want to say that my remarks have not been solely directed at you.

I also realize that there are various illnesses that can't be cured with meds, but a person can gain some relief by taking them. Ultimately it is up to the individual, I can offer nothing more than an opinion. My personal opinion is that with regard to DP/DR, meds don't cure it, they just push it aside to be dealt with at another time. The fact is most people can actually be cured, and I really don't like using the word cured because I don't see it as an illness, rather a fear. Now, until we can work out what that particular fear is, we keep on falling in on ourselves. 
Some people say they have suffered DP/DR since birth, well it is possible to have developed certain fears at that age, they become part of the frame of reference we use to evaluate any given situation. The problem being, it is an illogical frame of reference, one that was developed by a child and become so powerful that it overrides any rational thought we might have as adults in certain situations.

If you can't gain any other relief other than meds than I don't blame you, no one should have to suffer to the point of becoming suicidal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

*Holds this up high*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Did you dig that out of your school bag Em?

You should keep it, you probably worked really hard for it..Lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope I got it from my sexy dyslexic tutor for being a "good boy" :wink:

She likes to "hand" out golden merits


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

black box, nice post i agree with you. im not on any med anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, I have tried the medication option but it really IS just covering up your core anxieties.

I know that there are exceptions, but they are not really related to DP/DR

End of the day, each to their own, but........... speaking from personal experience it is just a short lived fix.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

well im hangin on by my last thread, i think its time i try something, im leaning towards klonopin. I seem to see that name floating around this website quite often and i did some reading about it and it seems like it might be helpful to me. I dont know what else to do anymore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Clonazepam/klonopin has been a winner for me =).


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ Yes clonazepam/klonopin/rivotril has been a winner for me too. It cured my anxiety, panic attacks, dp/dr and brain fog completly. But i think i got lucky because it usually does not cure everyones dp/dr or brain fog completly.

It's called rivotril here in canada and the UK Darren. The name rivotril sucks so much more then klonopin. Klonopin sounds cool rivotril just sounds sucky.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> Clonazepam/klonopin has been a winner for me =).


I thought your doctor suggested you should stop taking Klonopin??????

What was the reason again :?:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Yes clonazepam/klonopin/rivotril has been a winner for me too. It cured my anxiety, panic attacks, dp/dr and brain fog completly.


It is not a cure, don't you mean it masked my anxiety, panic attacks dp/dr and brain fog?

There is a significant difference.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Now i dont know if i definitely want to try klonopin, i have done some reading on it and it seems like it is an effective drug and also very applicable to me. Yet i have read tht it is considered a "highly potent" benzo which scares me off a little. i am going to try something a little bit weaker first like xanax or something and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Black Box said:


> It is not a cure, don't you mean it masked my anxiety, panic attacks dp/dr and brain fog?
> 
> There is a significant difference.


It?s a cure for as long as your take the meds. It suppresses the symptoms, which for some is the only way out. The ?significant? different is, you are fooked if you run out of your meds, and that?s it? Secure your mask.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Now i dont know if i definitely want to try klonopin


I'm coming off Klonopin and going on Lamotrigine... might also be a winner for you.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> It?s a cure for as long as your take the meds. It suppresses the symptoms, which for some is the only way out. The ?significant? different is, you are fooked if you run out of your meds, and that?s it? Secure your mask.


It is not a cure long term or short term, just relief.
I think it is important to make that clear to anyone who may be thinking about trying this med.

Secure my mask.......now why would I want to do that. lol
BB



AllmindnoBrain said:


> Now i dont know if i definitely want to try klonopin, i have done some reading on it and it seems like it is an effective drug and also very applicable to me. Yet i have read tht it is considered a "highly potent" benzo which scares me off a little. i am going to try something a little bit weaker first like xanax or something and see what happens.


If you REALLY want to try one of these meds I would definitely steer away from xanax, it is highly addictive and has a very short duration. It is really meant for panic attacks because of how fast it works. BTW it is just as potent as Klonopin.

I am not really an advocate for either drug being plugged as a cure though.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> *Black Box*
> If you REALLY want to try one of these meds I would definitely steer away from xanax, it is highly addictive and has a very short duration. It is really meant for panic attacks because of how fast it works. BTW it is just as potent as Klonopin.


I have found xanax to be tons better than Klonopin. It calms my mind and puts me at ease whereas klonopin just made me feel more spacey but did calm me down plus xanax helps me sleep and klonopin keeps me wide awake. 
I rarely take xanax anymore only for have to cases where I need to be calm and normal lol. I woudn't recommend it for a long term cure because you do grow tolerance and have to up the doses BUT for people that have bad anxiety like myself and just need a break for their mind to get some relief I say try it and see if it helps. I never got addicted to xanax because I had a strong will not to for the fact I hate pills but I did get rebound anxiety after I stopped taking it on a daily basis. Theres my two cents hehe


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Now i dont know if i definitely want to try klonopin, i have done some reading on it and it seems like it is an effective drug and also very applicable to me. Yet i have read tht it is considered a "highly potent" benzo which scares me off a little. i am going to try something a little bit weaker first like xanax or something and see what happens.


I'm pretty sure Xanax is more potent than Klonopin... and I know it is definitely more addictive, like someone already mentioned. I take both... I take them sparingly so I don't build up a tolerance. I take the Xanax when I'm about to have a panic attack, it works more quickly but also wears off more quickly.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I think my shrink is trying to kill me... I told him I only take xanax when I'm about to freak out... and he prescribed me 60 pills anyways, and then like two weeks later he asked how I was doing on the xanax, I said I only took two and he was like well here's some more for you... and he prescribed me 90 pills!!

But hey I'm not complaining, it's nice to have a back-up supply just in case ya know, but I just think it's weird.

Just thought I'd share... :?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Sell them. xanax is more potent than klonopin? are you all sure? It is labeled as highly potent, and also an anti-convulsant. Does klonopin effect your libido at all?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

0.5mg's of klonopin= 0.5mg's of xanax. There just as potent as each other. The difference is in duration, speed of onset and well they have slightly different effect's as well.

klonopin is a long lasting benzo that can last up to 12 hours and has a half life of about 50 hours. It also kicks in slow about 40 minutes or so if you havent eaten in my experience or about 20 minutes if taken sublingually (under the tongue). It's one of the more potent benzos when it comes to anti-convulsant action and works on some form's of neuropathic pain.

Xanax is a short acting benzo that lasts about 3 or 4 hours and has a half life of about 12 hours. It's considered more addictive because of it's short duration and quick onset. You generally feel it more then klonopin as well. It's also not used as a anti-convulsant at all as far as i know.

Yes black box your right i should have used the word remission for how well the klonopin has worked for me. But i don't like the word mask because well that can be used for any mental illness and most diseases. Until we get a cure for mental illnesses including dp/dr putting them into remission is the best we can do.

Klonopin doesent affect my libido at all in fact it raised it if anything. I get this with most benzos and it probley has something to do with lowering of inhibitions. It can lower some peoples libido though any benzo or depressant can. So it can go either way.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Sell them. xanax is more potent than klonopin? are you all sure? It is labeled as highly potent, and also an anti-convulsant. Does klonopin effect your libido at all?


I also have extra Klonopin... wanna buy some? Ha, just kidding...

Hard to say if it affects my libido cuz I only really get horny when I'm drunk...

Not sure why, I think it's cuz of some bad sexual experiences I've had in the past.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Im really desperate at this point, it seems as of very recently i have had this strong desire to live and be happy. I am usually in an attitude of not caring about life and considering it to be pointless, but at this very moment i want to live, i want to love and feel and be in the moment. I have been like this my entire life and it has never ceased at any point, therefore i think i have to try something. Yet at the same time i am hesitant because for one i doubt its going to work, only because i cant imagine my reality changing to anything than what it has already been my entire life being that i havent experienced anything else, and two i feel like i would be giving up in a way and any positive change that might happen would just be a result of some medication and not because of something intrinsic. I would be left thinking, "i cant live a normal life without depending on some outside source". This depresses me because that means my own will is useless and futile. For some reason i am not yet convinced this is a real disorder, and its just a state of mind that i have and it is who i am. guys, i am also extremely paranoid and OBSESSED that i am mentally retarded to some degree. I cant stop thinking this, it has been a thought that has plagued me for as long as i can remember, it destroys my ego and conquers every thought i ever have, i really hate it. I need help to stop thinking this, even if i get an A on a really hard test in college it still doesnt prove to me anything. this obsession drives me to think that every thought and action i have is pointless because it is being made by a retard who doesnt know what REALLY is going on around him. Its like im so out of it that i just cant believe that what im doing and thinking can possibly be normal and intelligent. I really want to live though all of a sudden, im finished with thinking life is pointless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Not a cure for you, but a cure for some? I think that?s the important part to make clear to others, that it "could"/"might not" work for them.

Of course, you can?t relate with me on this matter? you?d understand if you knew how far I had recovered due to meds? I no longer have brain fog? and my fog was so thick? it was so confusing.

Either way, if the ?drugs? have worked for you, you?re gonna praise them, if they haven?t? you?re not. Simple as.



Black Box said:


> It is not a cure long term or short term, just relief.
> I think it is important to make that clear to anyone who may be thinking about trying this med.
> 
> Secure my mask.......now why would I want to do that. lol
> BB


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> Not a cure for you, but a cure for some? I think that?s the important part to make clear to others, that it "could"/"might not" work for them.
> 
> Of course, you can?t relate with me on this matter? you?d understand if you knew how far I had recovered due to meds? I no longer have brain fog? and my fog was so thick? it was so confusing.
> 
> Either way, if the ?drugs? have worked for you, you?re gonna praise them, if they haven?t? you?re not. Simple as.


It helps if you read the whole thread. :roll: 
I have tried them, It is not a long term option.
AND, it is not a cure.

I am not trying to say they don't work, just that they aren't a cure.
Only you can cure yourself, there is no magic pill.

BB


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

It helps if you aren?t dyslexic. :roll: 
You tried them? Well did they ?work? for you? It?s not a long term option if you can not handle the side effects of the meds.

And they are a ?cure?



> Definition: Cure (MAKE WELL)
> 
> 1 to make someone with an illness healthy again:
> At one time the doctors couldn't cure TB/cure people of TB.
> ...


It doesn?t say anything about it needing to be a long term cure, so even if they are a ?short-term? cure for some people, they are still to be classed as a cure if they make a person (such as myself) ?Well?? I do not have brain fog, so I am healthy again, although I still do have DP and some DR. Although that could be due to me only being on the minimum of the new med I?m on. I?ll be increasing to 25mg every two weeks.

If a med ?solves a problem? it is ?classed and defined? as a cure. *Smirks*.

The mind/brain is no Rubik's Cube, from time to time people can not ?cure? them selves with out help (Well most of the time). And with the lack of information on our disorder, we have very few people we can turn too for empathy and a cure.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

> You tried them? Well did they ?work? for you? It?s not a long term option if you can not handle the side effects of the meds.


They didn't cure me they alleviated the symptoms, that's all.
The underlying issue was still there.

I guess you are content with short term relief, that is entirely up to you.
Personally, I'm focused on a longer term goal.



> The mind/brain is no Rubik's Cube, from time to time people can not ?cure? them selves with out help (Well most of the time). And with the lack of information on our disorder, we have very few people we can turn too for empathy and a cure.


Even if you do require help, that person cannot cure you, they can only guide you in your own recovery.

Let me just say again, I am not against people looking for relief, I just think it is important for people thinking about meds to know they will not cure you, they will only treat the symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

So they didn?t benefit you short-term or long? Well there?s no wonder you?re totally recommending them out to other members here? lol. At the end of the day, you do have a point? they are only a short-term fix/cure.

Long-term fix? Any ideas how we could go about finding one? I know the amount of time I spend on my computer makes a huge different to my health (In a bad way). I guess I could do with finding a girl to grow close to or something along those lines? I?m gonna go out this Friday me thinks.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> Long-term fix? Any ideas how we could go about finding one?


In my opinion, it is all about trusting yourself to feel emotions again, and being able to share them with someone you trust as well.

At some point you/we may have decided that it was too risky showing or rather "feeling" emotions.

I feel it's the fear of feeling emotions that makes the Internet so appealing, it is a safe environment to interact with people. There is really no risk involved, it is only when we take it to a face to face personal level that it becomes a risk.

I even think that some people are so sure that showing emotion leads to pain that they push/test the other person overly so just to prove themselves right. they push so hard that the relationship ends, therefor creating a self fulfilling prophecy.

I know this doesn't apply to everyone here, but maybe trusting yourself and having the guts to put yourself on the line again might help some.

BB


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

I don?t trust the people I trust god damn it! All it takes is one lousy drink and they spill the beans! (OR I spill the beans bout one's self after a beer =D).

*Puts his finger in his mouth and sucks it*? I love you BB. OK HOW IS THAT NOT SHOWING/EXPRESSING MY EMOTIONS? (sorry for shouting? I?m venting? which means I?m again showing/displaying my emotions =P).

I always feel myself and my emotions? *shrugs*. I just turn retarded (no disrespect to retards) when I talk face to face? because I can?t delete the mistake I make (I?m always using the damn back space while typing!).

I go to college on Thursdays? and I get check out quite often? but don?t think much of it *Pops his big head* it might be time to check out some female youth =D.

Gees, I?m so sincere and open minded? I can?t display my emotions any more then I do? perhaps (new favourite word) I need to hold back and think before I speak or soom shit pallll.

Are you single? (I?m not gay? just drunk)? and no I?m not going to regret this in the morning? cos like you?ve said? it?s a safe environment in which I don?t know any of you guys? *Shrugs*.

Darren.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought you were somewhat ambivalent when it came to religion Darren.



> All it takes is one lousy drink and they spill the beans!


What are they going to expose? :wink:
What is it that you have been trying to tell us for months?

BB


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Black Box said:


> I thought you were somewhat ambivalent when it came to religion Darren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did religion enter my last post???  I try to avoid it! but NOOOO! GEES!

RIGHT THIS IS IT... i'm gonna tell every body that i'm NOT gay! Thank you. *Washing his hands of this convo* =P


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Fair enough, I believe you :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Rozanne believes me as well :mrgreen: ... Tis good to have people who believe you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep, I believe you as well Darren


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

*Blows Greg a kiss*... Thanks babe :wink:


----------



## vodoovolkano (Oct 6, 2007)

if the problem is anxiiety it really helps but because of another disorders i dont know


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

to throw my two cents in...

whether benzos are a "cure" or masking agents is highly debatable, and quite frankly, unknown to anyone at this point. my neurologist said that it is a distinct possibility that disorders like dp/dr could be caused by abnormal benzodiazepine brain metabolism. if this turns out to be the case, then calling benzodiazepines "masking agents" is akin to calling insulin a "masking agent" for diabetes. one cannot say for certain what role benzos play in alleviating dp.

the fact that certain people experience recurrence of symptoms upon stopping a benzo essentially proves nothing (see again my insulin example).

in my case, dpd is intermittent throughout my life. as such, i can take clonazepam intermittently and it helps dramatically. i basically take it until it calms down my brain to normal levels of function. it simply makes me feel normal and when my brain is calmed down, taking a dose gives me a sort of drunk feeling. that's when i know i can stop taking it/taper off.

in that regard, for me it IS a cure. ordinarily a bout with dp will last at least four months to a year. clonazepam can nip it in the bud in a matter of days and then i can stop taking it.

i realize that people with a continuous dp experience cannot take this drug in that fashion...but, like comfortably numb, i don't see what the problem is in taking it continuously either as long as you have a responsible doctor and you have no adverse drug reactions with it.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

californian said:


> is akin to calling insulin a "masking agent" for diabetes.


Im not being a wind up merchant, but injected insulin is a masking agent for diabetes. The fact is there is something wrong with the body and the way it produces insulin. Injecting insulin masks this fact. Once you resolve the issue of the body making insulin..wallah you dont need it anymore and take away the need for the masking agent!

Now I know some people will be absolutely flabbergasted by that statement, but I know of many, many people that have recoverd and are cured from a supposedely lifetime affliction of diabetes through diet change and other lifestyle changes.


----------

